# This is why i dont buy any more knife blocks



## Molokai (Sep 28, 2014)

The title says it all... There is no olive, bog oak and black locust burl on photo...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Molokai (Sep 28, 2014)

Dont know why i put it here, i followed the previous thread of organizing blanks


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 28, 2014)

You need to get busy and make some knives slacker!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 28, 2014)

Agree on that...


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Those blocks look like candy.

Who is in your avatar? Looks like we might be kin. We should get together and conquer Europa.


----------



## Molokai (Sep 28, 2014)

its Duke Wellington, the guy who fought Napoleon and won

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

Then we should definitely get together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 28, 2014)

Why don't you guys meet at Waterloo?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2014)

No I don't want any more of that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 28, 2014)

Time for you to start gifting some of those beauties away! Chuck


----------



## Molokai (Sep 28, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Time for you to start gifting some of those beauties away! Chuck


I only have one of each so its not easy to decide :)


----------

